# Weihnachtsmannmütze auf die Füße ;-)



## rockford (22. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 


ich habe auf der Startseite meiner Website folgendes Bild:

http://www.fetishlounge.de/magazine/images/streifen2.gif

Auf den großen Zeh würde ich gerne eine Zipfelmütze setzen. Jedoch habe ich absolut keine Ahnung wie... 

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps für mich? Würd' mich freuen. 


Grüße aus Bremen
Rockford


----------



## skuzzle (23. November 2005)

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/7834/streifen21ad.jpg

meinst du in etwa so ? ganz einfach du nimmst ne mütze schneidest se aus und fügst se dann ein das problem is halt dass das gif indiziert is ich habs so gemacht dass uch das gif für web als jpg gespeichert hab dann bearbeitet dann kannstes ja wieder umwandeln


----------



## skuzzle (24. November 2005)

ach übrigens deine seite is ma dick eklig nur so als anmerkung


----------



## rockford (24. November 2005)

skuzzle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach übrigens deine seite is ma dick eklig nur so als anmerkung


 

1.) Tut dass hier absolut nichts zur Sache
2.) Ist nicht alles, was nicht Deinem Horizont entspricht automatisch ekelig. 


Also öfter mal über den Tellerrand schauen...


----------



## susi22 (25. November 2005)

rockford, Lass dich nicht ärgern. Deine Page ist schon ok- aber wenn ich etwas anmerken darf?: Sie ist nicht auf Mozilla "zugeschnitten". Der Inhalt der Page ist leider sehr verschoben und teilweise IN die Grafiken/Tabellen mit reingeschoben. Sieht nicht so ansehnlich aus. ;-)


----------



## rockford (25. November 2005)

Hallo Susi, 

vielen Dank für Deinen Beistand... Jetzt fühle ich mich gleich viel besser ;-)

Meine Seite läuft auf IE und firefox einwandfrei... Kann mir jetzt mal einer sagen warum Mozilla dass nicht so sieht?

Die Seite basiert auf simplen Tabellen. Was kann Mozilla daran denn nicht verstehen?


verwirrte Grüße

Rockford


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

Wenn Dein Problem mit der Mütze erledigt ist und Du weiter über Browserkompatibilität 
reden möchtest, dann schreib mir bitte ne PN und ich verschieb den Thread ins ein
dafür geeigneteres Forum.

Gruß Markus


----------

